# Mother of All Shoots, Red Deer Alberta



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

ill be there! It will be my first time there but from everything ive been hearing it should be a blast!!! I dont know if they have it but i like the rhinehart mosquito for some reason:wink:.. What time you shooting at???


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

When is it?


----------



## WhisperCreek10 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm goin with MartinArcher and i'm pretty sure our shoot times are at 11:00 both days. My favorite target to shoot at is probably the Delta Buffalo.


----------



## WhisperCreek10 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its starts on friday feb.27th and goes til march 1st


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*MOAS are always fun*

Last year they had a canada goose, never shot if before, still not sure where the kill is but hope to see it again.


----------



## scotta (Jan 10, 2009)

my first time was last year had a blast i love the elk :darkbeer:


----------



## Martin Archer (Feb 18, 2009)

Me and whispercreek10 are going this will be our first year, im looking forward to shooting the Grizzly bear on the stump.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm 14, would I be in the youth class?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I found it in the rules.


----------



## Martin Archer (Feb 18, 2009)

ill be in the same class as you jared les. How long have you been shooting?


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll be there for my forth time, and I looking forward to seeing everyone there. This is a very well run event in my experience, with lots of great people in attendance!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Martin Archer said:


> ill be in the same class as you jared les. How long have you been shooting?


Almost 2 years. I didn't really get into it until a year ago though. I have to go buy some more arrows, only got 5 good ones left.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Almost 400 archers registered!!! If you dont by now you might be out of luck!!


----------



## Martin Archer (Feb 18, 2009)

Im so excited for the shoot, anybody know the farthest target and which kind of 3D animals are going to be there?


----------



## Martin Archer (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody else going?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Martin Archer said:


> Anybody else going?


In the rules it said the max yardage is 50.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ill be there


----------



## Martin Archer (Feb 18, 2009)

cool


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in a tight spot right now I have registered and my dad booked flights out to Calgary, but I only have a few arrows left and the shop that does my arrows is closed because the owner is on vacation. 

Does anyone know of a shop that I can call near Red Deer that can make me up some arrows for when I get there? 

They are Gold Tip Expedition Hunters 3555.

Please PM me if you know a shop!

Thanks.


----------



## Martin Archer (Feb 18, 2009)

im not sure, but there should be one in Red Deer somewhere


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Martin Archer said:


> im not sure, but there should be one in Red Deer somewhere


I know there will be a shop but I just want to call them and make sure they carry the Expedition Hunters before I go out there. Thanks


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Scratch that one of my friends from the range is going to give 2 dozen or so arrows that he doesn't need anymore that should work for my bow. I'll try to sight in for them tomorrow and if that doesn't work then I'll just get some Gold Tips when I'm there.


----------



## Martin Archer (Feb 18, 2009)

ok cool


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, it is the day after the shoot, and I must say that this was the best one yet! A great job was done by the organizers, and all that helped! I shot with a great group of guys(the Skinner brothers and Eric Neumeyer and got put out of the cash shoot by some fantastic shooters; (Thanks Kevin Evans, and Doug Carlson) No shame sitting on the sidelines with their help lol!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Hard Nocks said:


> Well, it is the day after the shoot, and I must say that this was the best one yet! A great job was done by the organizers, and all that helped! I shot with a great group of guys(the Skinner brothers and Eric Neumeyer and got put out of the cash shoot by some fantastic shooters; (Thanks Kevin Evans, and Doug Carlson) No shame sitting on the sidelines with their help lol!


+1 great shoot:smile:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

probably THE BEST INDOOR 3D shoot in north america hands down (the biggest for sure)

Great job cant wait for next year


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Kale on a pretty good showing!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Hard Nocks said:


> Congrats Kale on a pretty good showing!


ha ha thanks..kinda dug myself into a hole on the first day..shot waayyy to many 8's this weekend...


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

Very well organized! I may not have place near the top, but for my third shoot I thought I did fairly well. Had a great time! Can't wait till next year, both my boys want to shoot there now. It was a bit nerve racking having to shoot that little porcupine way out there for my first target!!ukey: But I took an 10 or an 8 on him can't remember???.:thumbs_up


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, that little porcupine was on my first station too, only got a five on him, but hey for the second shot of the shoot, foam can be your friend!


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hard Nocks said:


> Yeah, that little porcupine was on my first station too, only got a five on him, but hey for the second shot of the shoot, foam can be your friend!


I hear yah, i took a nickel on him also, i was just happy to hit it:tongue:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nucker04 said:


> I hear yah, i took a nickel on him also, i was just happy to hit it:tongue:


I got really lucky on him first target of the shoot and my arrow was hit by another in mid flight and it hit the wood he was sitting on and got a 5 after it hit the wood and bounced up into him.

Was an awesome shoot for sure as usual


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

travski said:


> I got really lucky on him first target of the shoot and my arrow was hit by another in mid flight and it hit the wood he was sitting on and got a 5 after it hit the wood and bounced up into him.
> 
> Was an awesome shoot for sure as usual


That was funny, I thought for sure you were stuck in the wood.Oh well you did really good anyway!!:tongue:


----------

